# REW using XTZ room analyzer?



## Eotas (Jan 27, 2014)

Hello guys

I have tried using my XTZ room analyzer pro but not with much success so i was wondering if there is a guide on how to set it up properly.

I have received the calibration file from XTZ and the mic does pick up the sound but the curves looks strange. For info, the XTZ room analyzer has its own sound board box with stereo phono plug which i am using.

So have any of you had success with this combo?

thanks in advance!


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Haven't tried it, but if you post an mdat file for the odd results you are getting that may give some clues about whether it is OK or not.


----------



## Eotas (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks a lot John.

Here it is


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

If I am not mistaken, the R.A.Pro mic and cal file are meant for 90-degree orientation. That might make a difference.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

That is pretty odd looking, big drop in level at 400 Hz and response stops at 8k. The 8k limit might be because sample rate is set to 16 kHz somewhere, check the Advanced tab of the properties for the input (assuming you are on Windows). There is also a lot of hash before the impulse peak, which might be a sample rate conversion problem. Make sure the input properties are set for 48k sampling. Might also be best to select the input device and input in REW's soundcard preferences rather than leaving them as default.


----------



## Eotas (Jan 27, 2014)

Thank you, i will look into that.

Another funny thing is that it looks like the everything is moved up. As if my subs are rolling off at 80-100hz when they are actually supposed to rool off at 20hz. And the SUB/mains cross over is set to 100 hz (i do tend to like the lower end boosted alot.

Here is the respons measured with the XTZ room analyser software (different lines are seat variations)


----------



## lesmor (Dec 30, 2009)

Instead of a photo it would be better if you posted a screenshot that was saved by the program.
Also what OS are you using for the XTZ RA.


----------



## Eotas (Jan 27, 2014)

Update:

I lost my patience and bought a UMIK-1. Now everything works flawless ;-)


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi can ASIO driver be used with the XTZ pro mic setup?

Thank you


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Phillips said:


> Hi can ASIO driver be used with the XTZ pro mic setup?
> 
> Thank you


Yes it can.


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

AudiocRaver said:


> Yes it can.


Thank you

Which one is best to use?

Is there advantages using ASIO drivers in this case?

Thanks again


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

ASIO drivers generally give more versatility in using odd combinations of inputs and outputs. ASIO4ALL is a very versatile general purpose and free driver that many use with good success.

But it partly depends on the device in question. Depending on how well the device driver is implemented, some "get along" with ASIO and with each other better than others. I usually start with ASIO4ALL, and if there is much trouble getting devices to talk to each other sometimes go back to JAVA drivers to see if they work better.


----------

